# North Dallas/Richardson, Texas



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

The boyfriend and I were definitely wanting to put our male pup in obedience training when he's around the appropriate age but we're not sure where to look in the area or who even does a good job. We're noobs, so we don't know much about what a good price is, who good trainers are, etc. We live in Richardson, Texas and if anyone in the area or surrounding areas can recommend someone, it'd be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

What a Great Dog in Frisco is a great facility. Check them out. Tell them Eli's mom referred you: http://www.whatagreatdog.com/


ALso checkout the Plano/Richardson sat meetup: http://walkthedogmeetup.blogspot.co...7/new-walk-dog-meet-up-group-starting-in.html


And lastly if you are intersted in feeding raw, Roger's monthly route stops in Richardson 3rd sat of the month:
http://texastripe.com/


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome, thanks! I'll check them out.


----------



## Squeetie (Jan 19, 2012)

I strongly second What a Great Dog! in Frisco. I did a couple private sessions with Maureen (the owner) before going into group classes with Meaghan (I'm only halfway through Pet Manners 1).

The private sessions were great for working on things specific to Red and getting one on one time (and I must say I LOVE Maureen!!), while the group classes are wonderful for working around other dogs and teaching me how to work better with my little man.

They offer SO many classes and have a wide variety of things to look forward to after Pet Manners - agility, barn hunt, rally, etc. Their pricing is very reasonable and it'll definitely be worth the drive!


----------



## Rod84 (Apr 25, 2012)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> And lastly if you are intersted in feeding raw, Roger's monthly route stops in Richardson 3rd sat of the month:
> Texas Tripe - Raw Foods for Dogs and Cats in North Texas



How does this work? I'm asking because im interested in this. Is it like pre packaged meals?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I third WAGD! That's where Kopper and I trained in agility. 

Rod84 Texas Tripe just sells raw meat for people to feed their dogs. Did you click the link? It explains it all pretty clearly.


----------



## Tater2005 (Jul 29, 2015)

I just got a 4month old GSD from a Rescue Group and also looking for obedience training. 15yrs ago i took my old GSD to K9 University in Garland (Plano location also) and had great results, i am looking into doing it again for this pup.

I just signed up for this forum so cannot post a link, so google it, it is at Campbell and Jupiter.


----------

